# Bikes for Memory Lane



## mrosenb (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm going to Memory Lane. These are the bikes I might bring to sell. Murray, a couple Roadmasters, Schwinn, and a Huffy. Who's interested?


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 4, 2017)

thanks for putting these on mrosenb , I will be putting stuff on next week may be a monark boys super deluxes and some parts I am bring to sell


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 7, 2017)

I would like to buy that huffy metalloid  ,,how much and can i pick it up at M.L


----------



## mrosenb (Apr 7, 2017)

$200 for the metaliod. Does that seem about right? ML should be fine..


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 8, 2017)

mrosenb said:


> $200 for the metaliod. Does that seem about right? ML should be fine..



They did not make many but not a high end bike but i like the history about it yes i would buy it as long as its the one they made out of aluminum cans and i think it is,,,i will see you at ML   THANKS


----------



## Colby john (May 17, 2017)

Hello, going to be in Cleveland next week.
Was checking to see if you still have red Murray 

John


----------

